
Why Facebook Needs Big Money - transburgh
http://gigaom.com/2007/09/27/why-facebook-needs-big-money/
======
karzeem
I'm no lawyer, but this seems absurdly far-fetched. Facebook needs $300-500
million so that it can pay legal costs? Cuomo's investigation seems much more
like the kind of stupid headline-chasing that politicians do every so often
than it does a case likely to cost Facebook nine figures.

This ridiculousness of monster valuations and such is much more about
Microsoft than Facebook. For Facebook, giving up a mere 5% for $300-500
million isn't, as they say, a choice--it's an IQ test. The money is great, but
they don't _need_ it for anything but general security. Explaining why they're
after it is like explaining that a lottery winner is planning to pick up his
check because it'll help him pay for his house. True, but not really relevant.

~~~
Goladus
One danger though is that Cuomo may be incompetent and reckless. He's filling
a position vacated by the enormously popular Eliot Spitzer, who won the race
for Governor in a landslide. He may be trying to do the same thing without
Spitzer's sensibility..

